# Australia expat jobs



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

If you have been investigating a possible move to Australia there is every chance that you will have read about the controversy surrounding the 457 visa which allows skilled workers into Australia to fill a number of skills shortages. This has been a major bone of contention over the last few months with many observers [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia expat jobs...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

